# bestimmter Shine Effect per After Effects



## Nicmare (22. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,
Ich befasse mich schon ein Weilchen mit dem netten Tool und habe auf den Seiten 
http://www.daywalker-music.de/
und
http://www.lebrisc.de (am ende bei der chromschrift)
so einen netten scheineffekt gesehen.
Ich habe schon versucht diesen irgendwie in AE zu erstellen, sieht aber 
alles doof aus. Radialer Weichzeichner scheint hier nicht zu funzen.
Was könnt ihr empfehlen?
MfG
nicmare


----------



## The-God (22. Februar 2004)

Ist glaub ich einer der simpelsten Effekte den man mit Shine von Trapcode machen kann. Musst einfach nur den Shine Filter auf die Ebene anwenden den Source Point anhand der X-Achse der Ebene animieren z.B. am Rand der Komposition den ersten Keyframe setzen und den letzten am Ende. Dann noch die Deckkraft animieren damit die Schriftart verschwindet fertig.


----------



## Nicmare (22. Februar 2004)

hrm, 
eine shineeffekt hatte ich noch nicht gefunden.
ich probiere es nochmal. danke soweit.
ich melde mich nochmal 

edit: trapcode war mir vorher noch kein begriff. werde es mir zulegen, 
dürfte ja dann erledigt sein thx (und ein dank an die suchfunktion  )


----------

